# My New Melanies Axolotl, Leucistic Axolotl



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

So today I went to a HUGE 38th Anniversary SALE at Denny's Pet World. All fresh water fish were 50% off and salt water 30% off. All tanks were at the dealer cost and it was a mad house!!! So anyways after waiting our turn to look in the fish room we come across what looks like water dragons. They were so cute and interesting, I fell in love with the albino one and my boyfriend liked the other one. So we got the pair! They are so cool and low maintenance!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

ermergawd! thar so tute! O.O i ill marry them! 

i wonder of you could put them in a tank with a betta  ohmehgosh that would be amazing O.O

but they may eat them so... probably not.. lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Cute. 
Yours look like babies though, so I'd recommend dividing the tank for now. Babies are cannibals until a certain point (usually they eat each others legs), adults are not so they can eventually be together again.
Gizmothefreaky has two of these and she knows a ton about them if you have any questions about them.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

and the tank is really nice!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

AAAAAAGHHH! Those things are so stinking cute! 

what did you name them?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Love axolotls!! I want a tank when I have the space. They would most certainly eat a betta if put in the same tank. Plus, these guys like it a lot cooler than betta do. 

So jealous!!!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry for such a late reply, I have been so busy since I last posted. Lot's of tanks to clean and lot's of house work. 

I wish you could peacefully keep them with Betta's but they are very mouthy, they will try and eat anything smaller than their mouths. Plus they like their temp between 57-72 degrees, our poor Betta's would need a winter jacket lol. 

I still have no names so suggestions are welcome. I am really loving these two, they crack me and my boyfriend up. I love watching them swim and jump up as if they got startled. I recommend these awesome little water dragons to anybody!!! They are so unique and soooo darn cute!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you divide them apart?


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Beautiful!
Throughout the years I have had random animal obsessions....so I know a LOT about axolotls!! Haha, here is a website on their care if you want!~
http://www.axolotl.org/index.htm

It's excellent information there- better than any other!!
Congrats on your new babies. They are stunning! The darker one is very exotic looking. The light one looks very....babyish I guess! Hahaa! I suppose I'll have a tank full of them one day ;D


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes they are divided for now until I do more research. They are so fun, I amhappy about my impulse buy. Surprised it wasn't a bunch of Betta's that day haha. 

Thanks for the link, I need all the information I can get. I'll have to check it out before bed.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea. They are pretty easy keepers from what I hear.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay!! More Axies!! By the way, yours is not albino, notice the black eyes and freckles? Tht is a leusistic Axolotl. 

I love these little buggers, i have been thinking about breeding them... but both of mine are apparently female... And my leusistic has deformed legs anyway, i wont be breeding her... 

An Axolotl would very happily suck up a betta and enjoy it too, would not recommend that, even if the water temps were compatible... If you have the correct set up, the only fish that you can keep with axxies are rosy red minnows (will get eaten), White cloud mountain minnows (will also get eaten), and fancy goldfish if they are bigger that the axolotls head. 

general rule for axolotls housed together, is if they are under six inches, either keep them super well fed, or divide the tank, after six inches they can be kept together.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ADORABLE! I want one now!

It looks like your albino one is missing part of his leg 0.0

or mayvbe fingers..poor guy!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

So jealous! I've always wanted one, but I've never been able to find any. Anyway, yours are super cute!


----------

